# Weird Intermittent Click Noise in Rear



## REsuperG (Feb 20, 2015)

89 GTR 

I have this weird tapping/clicking noise. Its very intermittent, and is not rotational or speed based. I have the car up on jacks, and when the wheels are in motion I get the clicking every now and then. It sounds like metal hitting. 

Took the caliper off and the wheels rotating, still noise.
Took caliper and entire Ebrake assembly, still noise.
If I leave wheel off and on the passenger rear, no disc or anything just hub, NO noise
The moment I throw on the wheel, and rotor, NO CALIPER OR EBRAKE, noise appears.

Any suggestions?


----------



## REsuperG (Feb 20, 2015)

*FIXED*

Took the wheel off and transferred it from the passenger rear to drivers rear, and the noise moved to the drivers side. So the noise was in the wheel. Took it to the tire shop, and had the guys remove the wheel. Upon inspection one of the nuts that hold the valvestem on came loose and was knocking around inside the wheel.

Thanks god I didnt have to buy wheel bearings.


----------

